# New Business Cards



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

finally got some new business cards designed. just curious as to what u guys think.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the white background, dont like the blue because you loose the green over it.

Paysagiste means Landscape right?

How come you didn't put any English on the front? Would everyone in Montreal just understand what your card is about?


Like the layout though!!!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yea the white or the blue the black are too dark 

looking good


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

The blue one wasn't really an option the designer just threw it in there for fun.

I'm not crazy about the white background because they seem very plain.

I'm leaning towards the 3rd on because I like the black background and the white "v" wake it stand out a lot more.

And ya paysagiste means landscaping. Reason I didn't put any english on the front is because down here french is the main language when it comes to business names. And also because it says paysagiste on my truck.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

double sided cards are a waste
people don't ever look at the back of a card
ever

even business card holders put them back to back so that information gets lost.

business cards are about transferring your contact information, not advertising what you do.
don't confuse the two.

forget all the stuff on the back

I like the white one.
neat little logo, easy to read and grab your number off of.

are your trucks brown? is your marketing scheme brown? then you should go with the brown one, but otherwise the white.

just add your tagline on the front so people don't forget what you do.
"landscaping and snow removal professionals"

(or whatever your tagline is)


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

An increasing # of people are using email to contact us... you might consider adding your address to it. I like the black with white letters too.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres mine...... I personally don't think its a waste to put info on the back...but I agree with the email or even a web site on your cards! And as a side note, This is exactly how my signs appear on my truck, loader, and skid.......Brand recognition


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah
your business card is your contact info

name, position
phone (s)
website address
email address
mailing address
fax #, etc, etc, etc


and your brand
it's not necessarily advertising, it's part of your marketing plan. (you don't list what you do, unless it's real obvious or just one thing)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We use the back of ours for services and a few people have even commented about it being a good thing.

I also like the white V the best. 

Something that is often overlooked it card stock. I went cheap on mine and I kind of regret it. A thicker card has a nice way of working for you, I can't explain it, but sometimes you get a really thin one and it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

When I get a business card I enter it in my phone and throw away the card. it is just for contact info. Most people know what you do when you hand them the card. Unless you are posting it on a board at a resturant, then the back can't be seen anyway.

FYI, the spelling is way off on your card. I couldn't read a thing on it. LOL


----------

